# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Xe khách >  Xe khách đi Đà Lạt & Lâm Đồng - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thành phố ngàn hoa luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu vào những dịp lễ tết, với khí hậu mát mẻ và vẻ đẹp từ hàng ngàn loại hoa. Một địa điểm cực kỳ thu hút phải không nào, cùng xem có thể đi những xe nào nhé:

*SÀI GÒN - ĐÀ LẠT*

*Xe Phương Trang*

Địa chỉ: 272 - 274 - 276 Đề Thám, P.PNL, Q1, TP.HCMĐiện thoại đặt vé :
Tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh: 08.3837 5570 - 08. 38 333 468Tại Đà Lạt : 063 . 3 58 58 58Giờ xuất bến : 06h15 - 24h30. Giá vé : 180.000đ (ghế ngồi) - 200.000đ (giường nằm)Mỗi chuyến xe xuất bến cách nhau 30 phútXem bảng giá tại đây



*Xe Thành Bưởi*

Địa chỉ : 266 – 268 Lê Hồng Phong, P4, Q.5Điện thoại đặt vé :
Tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh: 08. 38 306 306 - 08. 38 308 090Tại Đà Lạt : 063. 3 540 540Giờ xuất bến : 24/24. Giá vé : 180.000đ (ghế ngồi) - 200.000đ (giường nằm)Mỗi chuyến xe xuất bến cách nhau 1 tiếngXem bảng giá tại đây



*Xe Mai Linh*

Điện thoại đặt vé :
Tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh: 08. 38 306 306 - 08. 38 308 090Tại Đà Lạt : 063. 3 52 11 11Giờ xuất bến: 6h00 - 24h00. Giá vé: 155.000đ (ghế ngồi)Giờ xuất bến: 06h00Mỗi chuyến xe xuất bến cách nhau 1 tiếngXem bảng giá tại đây

Ngoài ra, từ TP.HCM đến Đà Lạt, các bạn còn có 1 lựa chọn khác là đi xe Open Bus (xe buýt mở). Open Bus là một loại xe buýt mà bạn có thể lên xuống ở một số điểm nhất định. Loại hình xe buýt này có ở một số hãng như:

*Open Bus Phương Trang*

Khởi hành: Từ 5h00 đến 24h30, cách 30 phút một chuyến.Địa chỉ: 272 Đề Thám - Quận 1 Tp Hồ Chí Minh.Điện thoại: (08) 3 837 5570.

*Open Bus KimTravel:*

Khởi hành: 8:15 AM.Địa chỉ: Số 270 Đề Thám, Quận 1, Tp HCM.Điện thoại: 08. 920 5552.

*Open Bus Hạnh Café*

Khởi hành: 7:30 AMGiá vé tham khảo : 8 USD/lượt (có thể thay đổi).Địa chỉ: 227 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1, Tp Hồ Chí Minh.ĐT: 08-3920 5679 - 3837 6429.

*Open Bus The Sinh Tourist:*

Khởi hành: 7h30 Sáng mỗi ngàyGiá vé: 130.000/vé (mua vé trước 1 ngày).Địa chỉ: 246 - 248 Đề Thám, Q.1, TP.HCMĐiện thoại đặt vé:
Tại Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh: 08 . 3837 6833Tại Đà Lạt: 063.3822 663Email: info@thesinhtourist.vnWebsite: http://www.thesinhtourist.vn/

*Open Bus T.M Brother'cafe*

Khởi hành: 8:00AM mỗi ngày.Địa chỉ: 228 Đề Thám - Quận 1, Tp HCMĐT: 08-8377764 - 9120558


Theo đánh giá thì Open Bus của T.M và Thành Bưởi không được chất lượng như mong đợi. Phương Trang và Mai Linh nhận được nhiều đánh giá tốt: xe mới, chạy đúng giờ mặc dù chỉ có duy nhất một khách. Và một lời khuyên cho các bạn là nên đặt vé trực tiếp, không nên đặt qua trung gian, vì sẽ tốn thêm tiền nhưng lại không kiểm chứng được chất lượng xe!

----------


## hangnt

*NHA TRANG - ĐÀ LẠT*

Khoảng cách 214 km, mất 4 - 5h di chuyển.Dọc dường có thể tham quan: Đèo Ngoạn mục, tháp chàm Phan Rang.

*Xe Mai Linh*

Địa chỉ: 20A, Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa.Điện thoại: 058.6255.888Hotline: 0988.004.888 / 0914.355.459 (Ms. Loan)Giá vé: 80.000đKhởi hành 08h30 và 15h00 hàng ngày.



*Xe Phương Trang*

Địa chỉ: 5 Lê Thánh Tôn, Tp.Nha TrangĐiện thoại: 058.3 524 315Giá vé: 100.000đ/véGiờ xuất bến: 08h00; 10h00; 14h00

**Ghi chú: Giá vé và giờ xuất bến có thể thay đổi, bạn nên liên lạc nhà xe để đặt trước vé xe Đà Lạt. 

*HÀ NỘI - ĐÀ LẠT*

Còn từ Hà Nội, các bạn có thể đi Đà Lạt theo tuyến Hà Nội – Sài Gòn của SinhCafe và Hanoi Toserco nói trên. Vì tuyến đó sẽ được chia ra từng chặng: Hà Nội – Huế, Huế - Hội An, Hội An - Nha Trang, Nha Trang - Đà Lạt, Đà Lạt - Sài Gòn.

----------


## hangnt

Các tuyến xe buýt từ bến xe buýt tại trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt theo các tuyến đường về các xã, huyện của Đà Lạt, Lâm đồng. Dựa trên lộ trình này bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mình hình thức tham quan một số điểm du lịch bằng phương tiện xe buýt.

*TỪ ĐÀ LẠT ĐI CÁC VÙNG KHÁC Ở LÂM ĐỒNG*

*Đà Lạt - Đức Trọng*

Lộ trình: Bến xe nội thành - Khu Hòa Bình - 3/2 - Trần Phú - Ngã tư kim Cúc - 3/4 - đèo Prenn - Quốc lộ 20 - Ngã ba Finom - Bến xe Đức Trọng.Thời gian: 100 phútHoạt động:
Chuyến đầu: 5h 30’Cao điểm: 10’/chuyếnThấp điểm: 50’/chuyếnSố tuyến: 70


* Đà Lạt - Bảo Lộc*

Lộ trình: Bến xe nội thành - Khu Hòa Bình - 3/2 - Trần Phú - Ngã tư kim Cúc - 3/4 - đèo Prenn - Quốc lộ 20 - Ngã ba Finom - thị xã Bảo Lộc - đường 28/3 - Nguyễn Công Trứ - bến xe Hà Giang.Thời gian: 180 phútHoạt động: 4h 35’ đến 19h 55
Cao điểm: 20’/chuyếnThấp điểm: 50’/chuyếnSố tuyến: 60



*Đà Lạt - Đơn Dương*

Lộ trình: Bến xe nội thành - Khu Hòa Bình - 3/2 - Trần Phú - Ngã tư kim Cúc - 3/4 - đèo Prenn - Quốc lộ 20 - Ngã ba Finom - Qlộ 27 Thạnh Mỹ - Chợ D’ran.Thời gian: 100 phútHoạt động: 5h 15’ đến 19h 10’
Cao điểm: 10’/chuyếnThấp điểm: 30’/chuyến



*Đà Lạt - Thái Phiên*

Lộ trình: Bến xe nội thành - Khu Hòa Bình - 3/2 - Trần Phú - Palace - Hồ Tùng Mậu - Yersin - Quang Trung - Chi Lăng - Mê Linh - chợ Thái Phiên.Thời gian: 27 phútHoạt động:
Cao điểm: 30’/chuyếnThấp điểm: 45’/chuyếnSố tuyến: 36



*Đà Lạt - Lạc Dương*

Lộ trình: Bến xe nội thành - Khu Hòa Bình - 3/2 - số 4 - Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh - số 6 - Langbiang.Thời gian: 30 phútHoạt động: 5h 30’ đến 18h 45’
Cao điểm: 30’/chuyếnThấp điểm: 40’/chuyếnSố tuyến: 48



*Đà Lạt - Xuân Trường*

Lộ trình: Bến xe nội thành - Khu Hòa Bình - 3/2 - Trần Phú - Ngã tư kim Cúc - Trần Hưng Đạo - Hùng Vương - Trại Mát - Xuân Thọ - Xuân Trường – Cầu Đất - trạm Hành 2.Thời gian: 70 phútHoạt động: 5h 30’ đến 19h
Cao điểm: 30’/chuyếnThấp điểm: 40’/chuyếnSố tuyến: 40



*Đà Lạt - Đại Lào*

Lộ trình: Bến xe nội thành - Khu Hòa Bình - 3/2 - Trần Phú - Ngã tư kim Cúc - 3/4 - đèo Prenn - Qlộ 20 - Ngã ba Finom - thị xã Bảo Lộc - chợ Bảo Lộc - Nguyễn Công Trứ - đường 28/3 - Trần Phú - chợ Đại Lào.Thời gian: 200 phútHoạt động: 4h 20’ đến 20h
Cao điểm: 10’/chuyếnThấp điểm: 30’/chuyếnSố tuyến: 47

Theo như lịch trình xe buýt như thế thì bạn có thể đến thăm một số điểm như thác Prenn, thác Datanla, Thiền viện Trúc Lâm và Hồ Tuyền Lâm (riêng Thiền viện Trúc Lâm thì phải đi bộ một đoạn 2km, hoặc đi cáp treo xuống). Các tuyến này các bạn bắt xe buýt Bảo Lộc hoặc Đức Trọng đều được. Tại Thác Voi Nam Ban, vì nó khá xa Đà Lạt (khoảng 21km) và ngày chỉ có 2 chuyến xe buýt nên không tiện. Các điểm khác của Đà Lạt như Lang biang, Thung Lũng Vàng... cách nhau xa (gần 10km) không có xe buýt nên thường phải thuê xe máy.

*** Lưu ý:*

Nếu có thể thì các bạn nên tránh đi buýt đêm vì lý do an toàn và tránh móc túi!Giá vé thay đổi theo từng thời điểm

----------

